# new years riding



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

http://s697.photobucket.com/albums/vv340/maaatt29/RNYC New Years 2010-2011/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!! I like how your 2" isnt that much different than that 6" monkey lift! :rockn:


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i no i was shocked to see that thats y i took a pic.... i know the mudlights are not a tru mud tire but i tell u what i like them better than the 30inch backs i used to have


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats a first. We usually hear nothing but bad things about mudlites. What do you like about them over the backs?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would imagine they would be favored over backs in sandy situations... And that looks like sandy type mud. It is after all Florida! lol They dont dig like a back would, so in sand, I can clearly see how they would win out.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's just mind blowing seeing people riding in water, wearing t-shirts .... on New Year's Day. Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

it was a lil cold highs in the mid 70s tho perfect riding weather...


and as far as mudlights go... the backs were amzing griped really well... well lil to much broke at least one axle evry ride ince i spin tires alot and backs also dug me to bottom and get me stuck... mudlights i can spin a lil more and feel them grab and in hole i was able to work my self back and forth and get out of the hole and not break an axle.. i think tires are all good its just each rider needs to find the tire that works best for them


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

is that lcross in florida ?


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

nvrmind its ******* yacht club


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

yes some pics are from l cross and some are from ryc... i was at both this weekend


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> nice!! I like how your 2" isnt that much different than that 6" monkey lift! :rockn:


 
17 " ground clearance and 22" ground clearance lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

must be the angle of the pic, I got a good 5" on him. I'm at 22" gc, 6" on 32's. It's a big diff. I just upgraded from 2" and 29.5 and stuff I got stuck in 4wd, I am now crawling through in 2. I got pics to back that up too


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

The first picture says it all IMO...


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Look at lil matt relaxing!! haha!!


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

hey i never said we same size i know we alot smaller....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

really wish we had a pic of joes bike out there man that thing is sick but i will be dammed if he cant keep boots under it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah def. looks different in that picture.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if you guys haven't already, please add your info to this thread.

Ground Clearance Thread


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok i will later when i get home


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

I like these.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

yes denny that top hole was fun and ask ricky my bike on mudlights came right out of it no prob


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I had 28 mud lights and they did good but I love my laws but my mud lights only let me down when there wasn't much of a bottom


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i had 30inch backs and was tired of snaping axles everyride


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i think you could break axles with holeshots lol


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

why u say that


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> i think you could break axles with holeshots lol


:haha:


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

i think brandon is referring to the way you ride :yikes: you didnt get the nick name maniac from being easy with the thumb :headbang:


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i never once was heavy thumb....... well maybe lol just like ricky bobby told me if u not first you last so i just wanna go fast


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Hahaha yeah that's what I meant but hey when you got the powa like we do I guess use it right lol


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ya esp when i get few budlights in me


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Pics, Thanks for the Post


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

np u welcome to come down and ride


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

u could prob break tie rods on stock tires 

but yea the mudlites are perfect for u. spin all day and no breaking. Little bit of difference from the backs, but u need a lighter tire


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

crom a zone said:


> i never once was heavy thumb....


 
coming from the guy who had to take his exhaust snorkel off because he kept dragging it with the wheelies!!:saevilw:


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I want a radiator shroud like the red Brute has. Where was it made?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

custom, pm offroadin89


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Done. Thanks. :bigok:


----------

